# Browser: Alle Benutzernamen (Login) löschen?



## Rofi (22. April 2010)

Hallo,

diese Frage betrifft Anmeldungen per Benutzername und Passwort in Browsern wie es eben fürs Login in Email-accounts, Foren usw. üblich ist.

Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen, wo diese Daten (username u. password) gespeichert werden und wie man sie löschen kann?

Es ist bestimmt schon so manchem ergangen wie mir, dass nach der Eingabe des Benutzernamens die Enter- oder Tabtaste nicht richtig gedrückt wurde. In der Annahme, dass sich der Cursor bereits in der nächsten Zeile befinden würde, ist so das Passwort direkt hinter den Benutzernamen eingefügt worden.

Loggt man sich das nächste mal ein, wird sofort nach der Eingabe des ersten Buchstabens eine alphabetisch geordnete Liste mit diesem Anfangsbuchstaben zur Auswahl angezeigt. Natürlich auch der Eintrag mit Benutzername + Passwort.


Danke Euch für Tipps.

Gruß,
Rofi


----------



## Zinken (22. April 2010)

Das hängt von Deinem Browser ab. Im Firefox findest Du es beispielsweise unter Extras / Einstellungen / Sicherheit. Dort kannst Du eine Liste aller gespeicherten Passwörter aufrufen und bearbeiten oder das Speichern ganz deaktivieren.
Im Internet Explorer kannst Du unter Tools / Internet Options / Content / Auto Complete die Liste löschen oder deaktivieren.


----------



## darkframe (22. April 2010)

Hi,

im Firefox kann man unerwünschte Einträge direkt aus der Aufklappliste löschen, sobald sie angezeigt wird. Dazu fährt man mit der Maus auf den unerwünschten Eintrag, so dass er markiert wird (*NICHT* anklicken) und drückt dann einmal auf die Taste Del bzw. Entf. Weg ist er, der Eintrag.


----------



## Rofi (23. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich benutze Firefox.
Den unerwünschten Eintrag einfach "anvisieren" und löschen ist ja wirklich eine elegante Lösung auf die ich nie gekommmen wäre.

Vielen Dank,
Rofi


----------



## tryptanol (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich habe jetzt dasselbe Problem, dass gleich nach meinem Username auch mein passwort erscheint. Ich benutze Google Chrome als Browser und kann niergendwo finden, wo ich diesen falschen und gespeicherten Username löschen kann? Ich fand, wo die Passwarts gespeichert sind und wie man die entfernt, da erscheinen aber nicht die accounts, wo eben keine Passworts gespechert werden sollen und nur die Usernames gespeichert sind.

Kann mir bitte jemanden helfen! Danke für die Tipps im Voraus!

P.S. Und wäre das möglich, dass ich nur diesen Username oder nur die gespreicherte Usernames nur für diesen Account lösche und nicht automatisch ALLE gespreicherte für alle mögliche accounts auf dem Browser?

DANKE!


----------



## ComFreek (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo tryptanol,

mache doch nächstes Mal einen neuen Thread auf.

Ansonsten findest du die gespeicherten Passwörter so:

Einstellungen --> runter scrollen, bei "Passwörter und Formulare" --> "Gespeicherte Passwörter verwalten"


----------



## tryptanol (26. Januar 2013)

Hallo ComFreek, 

Danke für deine Antwort! Ich hab schon bei diesen Einstellungen probiert und  das Problem ist, dass es nicht um gespeichertes Passwort geht , sondern um den gepeicherten Benutzername, weil ich dem Feld "Benutzername" habe ich aus Versehen auch mein Passwort eingegeben. Wenn ich bei diesen Einstellungen gucke, dann stehen erstmal die Webseiten mit gespeicherten Passworts und ganz unten eine Spalte mit "Never Saved", drin ist auch die Webseite aufgelistet, wo ich aus Versehen mein Passwort im Feld Benutzername gespreichert habe. Wo löscht man die gespreicherten Benutzernamen bei einem Account, das kann ich nicht finden... Oder soll ich meinen Browser neuinstallieren damit es da nicht mehr so erscheint?


----------

